# Epson Ecotank 2720?



## Falynn (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi! I'm wanting to get my foot in the door sublimating mouse pads, phones cases, maybe shirts, ect. I purchased an Epson Ecotank 2720 but haven't opened the box yet, I had a few questions to clear up:


Do I need to prime the printer after set up and adding the ink to the tank? If yes, how do I prime it?


Do I need to be prepared to clean the print heads regularly?

Is this an ok printer to start out with? I understand it doesn't print on larger paper but am okay with that. I am looking for something simple and low cost to start out with.

I purchased this ink: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RM22GWY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And this paper: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z92WNY4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I would appreciate any feedback or advice, thank you!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The printer primes itself. Just follow setup instructions that come with your printer.

You only need to clean heads when you're not getting good print results. It's not like you have to do it daily.


----------



## Falynn (Dec 20, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

We have an Eco Tank 2750 that we use as an office printer and never heard it once prime itself automatically. Went through the manual to see if we are missing something but found nothing in regards to auto priming the printer. When you open up your printer let us know if you find it in your manual.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

every time you add new carts or turn it on it primes itself
plus you want to do a couple of head cleanings when you add the dye-sub ink to flush the lines and print hea
after which leave the printer on and let it go to sleep, rather than turning it off and on

i think for dye-sub ink and the epsons a print a week should be sufficient to keep from clogging

your ink seems to not have icc profiles, you are going to have to do a bunch of full-trials to dial in your colors 
(by 'full' i mean print and press on your regular new tee)

if you are having trouble dialing in your colors i think i have a generic soft and hard substrate dye-sub profile for you
in the future i would recommend finding an ink supplier with icc's (inkowl, cobra, inkxpro, etc.)


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Do you know if it primes periodically like Ricoh printers and most wide formats by chance?

The frequency you need to print to avoid head issues will depend on your ink and as important your humidity. If you let a printer sit for a week in low humidity chances are you will have issues.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

into the T said:


> your ink seems to not have icc profiles, you are going to have to do a bunch of full-trials to dial in your colors (by 'full' i mean print and press on your regular new tee)
> 
> if you are having trouble dialing in your colors i think i have a generic soft and hard substrate dye-sub profile for you
> in the future i would recommend finding an ink supplier with icc's (inkowl, cobra, inkxpro, etc.)



I also have an RGB color chart you can use to print and press to a scrap shirt. Its a way to dial in colors if you're not using a profile. 



Just let us know if you need.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PedalJustPedal said:


> We have an Eco Tank 2750 that we use as an office printer and never heard it once prime itself automatically. Went through the manual to see if we are missing something but found nothing in regards to auto priming the printer. When you open up your printer let us know if you find it in your manual.



You had to prime your new 2750 right after adding ink for the first time? Weird.


----------



## Falynn (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi, thanks for all the info everyone! 

I am a complete newbie to this, I've been making stuff with HTV for a few months until now.

What ink would you recommend? I can return the ink I ordered when it gets here. I don't think I want to try to dial in any colors myself, lol.


The printer has instructions on "priming" (maybe I just misunderstood what priming actually means) it in the manual, it had to sit there for about 10 minutes to finish the process. (I bought 2, I've only set up the one I will use for regular printing on paper)


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you can, and should, look into printing jetpro sofstretch (jpss) with your non-dye-sub printer
works like a champ on 50/50 white tee's

for ink you can use:
inkowl
inkxpro
inkjetcarts.us (ross will make you a free icc profile for your substrate and printer)
cobra


----------



## Falynn (Dec 20, 2019)

Thank you for the links. I think I am going to go with this: https://www.inkxpro.com/Sublimation-ink-refills-p/epson-4-color-sublimation-ink.htm because of the price point.

Do I simply just download the ICC profile that this supplier provides and then I can load the printer with the ink and get to printing?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Falynn said:


> Do I simply just download the ICC profile that this supplier provides and then I can load the printer with the ink and get to printing?



Yes, follow inkxpro's install and settings instructions then you're good to go.


----------



## Falynn (Dec 20, 2019)

Do I have to have photoshop to select the ICC profile or can I go into the printers preferences and set it to the profile? The tutorial used photoshop but that isn't the program I was going to use.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

what program are you using?


----------



## Falynn (Dec 20, 2019)

Silhouette Studio... I was hoping I could print directly from that program.


----------



## Falynn (Dec 20, 2019)

Actually I may not need to worry about an ICC profile with this ink, inkxpro says it works well with Epson's default settings.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

sounds good, like Splathead said, he has a good test file to print and pres to check colors

this vid may help you get a feeling for the printing from studio

edit to add:
here is another vid


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Falynn said:


> Actually I may not need to worry about an ICC profile with this ink, inkxpro says it works well with Epson's default settings.


I would be very wary of ones selling ink with no profiles. If you are not using a profile you are short changing your customer and yourself. dye sub is not about good colors it is about colors that explode off the substrate. You want to start out on the right foot and that is with an ink that has a professional profile available.


----------



## Falynn (Dec 20, 2019)

PedalJustPedal said:


> I would be very wary of ones selling ink with no profiles. If you are not using a profile you are short changing your customer and yourself. dye sub is not about good colors it is about colors that explode off the substrate. You want to start out on the right foot and that is with an ink that has a professional profile available.





They do have a profile available for download, I just wasn't sure if I could use it with the program I planned on using. Their website said it works well with the default settings and a lot of their customers don't use their provided ICC profile.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

did you check those vids i linked above out?

simple solution is to download the icc's and do a full test with and without (below is a decent test image, just unzip)

if you are having trouble using the icc with studio download gimp for free here


----------



## Laurabeth128 (May 3, 2020)

Falynn said:


> Actually I may not need to worry about an ICC profile with this ink, inkxpro says it works well with Epson's default settings.


Thank you for posting links as you went through this process. Just ordered this printer and was looking into the ink. How did the ink you finally ordered work out for you? It’s a pretty nice sale right now.


----------



## Daninho79 (Feb 3, 2020)

No you can not use Silhouette Studio with the Epson 2720 because silhouette Studio dont support ICC profiles. You have to buy Affinity designer for example, a cheap solution. And yes you have to prime every ecotank printer because all the ink tubes inside the printer are empty, the printer has to pump the ink from teh ecotanks to the print head first and that takes some minutes. On my 2720 it was dont pretty quickly, on my ET14000 it took like 25 minutes.


----------



## DaVillen (Jun 20, 2021)

PedalJustPedal said:


> I would be very wary of ones selling ink with no profiles. If you are not using a profile you are short changing your customer and yourself. dye sub is not about good colors it is about colors that explode off the substrate. You want to start out on the right foot and that is with an ink that has a professional profile available.


Not true at all. I have a Epson C88+ and the inks I have work well with no profile and it's perfect print. Not short changing my customers at all.

If anyone knows how I can get the same colors from the Epson C88 on my ET-2720 I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

